# !!! IT'S BUILT !!! 2011 Green Demo



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

Today is a good day!!!

Finally got the "whole" frame covered in 3m clearbra and talked the shop into doing the build. I realized that im going to be a bit biased, but in my opinion its the best looking DH bike i've ever seen.

Major props to my shop MojoWheels on making this happen!!! super stoked for summer!!!!

Build
Frame - 2011 Demo Frame
Fork - Fox 40 Kashima Coated
Shock - Fox RC4
Wheels - DT Swiss 550's
RD - SRAM X.0
Shifters - SRAM X.9
Levers - SRAM X.0
Calipers - Code
Cranks - SRAM Descendant
Chainguide - Gamut
Post - Thompson
Grips - TLD ODI lock-ons


Weight is 40lbs 2oz. Thats with tubes and the ghetto spesh pedals. im hoping to be about 39.5 lbs with a tubeless setup and the new atom labs WRX pedals.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

and im stoked to ride it as soon as i get this stupid a$$ thing off.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank is a sick looking rig mate! Ride her hard!


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great looking ride! Same as the Demo 2 complete? I wont ask where the other sock is.


----------



## Stevuke (Nov 14, 2010)

Sick Ride!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gee, thanks for the boner...


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

SlickShoe671 said:


> Great looking ride! Same as the Demo 2 complete? I wont ask where the other sock is.


same build except for the 40. i splurged a bit and upgraded the fork, im not the worlds biggest air spring fan. Plus i like looking down and seeing those big ole stanchions holding my fat arse up . I had to put the sock on because the metal bar ends were mauling the walls and the g/f was not exacltly excited about that...and no....you dont want to know where the other sock is .

I forgot to mention in my build that my shop found an old titanium green spring in the back so i got upgraded to fat boy TI internals...gotta love the local LBS!!!


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fricken sweetness


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Lovely bike! 
Just get rid off this white der. cable.
Kinda heavy, too.

How are Descendats? From the production quality point of view?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh Dear. These new build threads keep getting sicker and sicker...

Congrats! Enjoy that thing.


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 5, 2010)

that prob my fav alltime bike


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

jurichar said:


> and im stoked to ride it as soon as i get this stupid a$$ thing off.


Bummer! Looks like that cast is made of asphalt. Did your Dr. sub-contract it out through CALTRAN?:thumbsup:


----------



## RJJ (Jul 19, 2006)

Great bike. Makes me really look forward to my Demo 8 if it ever actually arrives.

I think it looks great in that green / black, but I actually slightly prefer the red and white (though I realise I am in a very small minority for loving the red / white!). 

Interested about the weight. Seems slightly more than I thought it would be, even with the 40's. However it is after all a DH bike, so I am not that bothered about a pound here and there, but I would have expected it to be under 40lbs.

Only thing I'd change with yours is remove all the LBS advertising. on the top tube, seat stays, etc. But I guess they did give you a Ti coil.

Anyway I think it is fantastic, and in my biased opinion, it will prove the bike to have in 2011.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks awesome. It's a LONG wait till WP opens again though. That's going to be rough!!


----------



## Cenobite39 (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome build !


----------



## GOALLOUT (Dec 30, 2010)

jurichar said:


> and im stoked to ride it as soon as i get this stupid a$$ thing off.


dremmel tool works great, lol


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

too awesome!


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks for all the props. glad to see im not the only one who thinks his child is beautiful hahah



RJJ said:


> Only thing I'd change with yours is remove all the LBS advertising. on the top tube, seat stays, etc. But I guess they did give you a Ti coil.
> .


I know the stickers are kinda wierd but this shop is kinda a lifestyle for alot of us out here. Its our racing team, all our friends, and of course our goto shop. theres prolly 40+ or so riders associated with the shop and we sort of have a mini presence on the mountain, so its actually kinda cool (at least we think so  ) to rep the shop/team. It starts a lot of conversations on the mountain. Also, if u know what i paid for the whole package you would slather the bike with stickers too   

thanks again guys. in ab 3 months there should be some sweet riding pics up lol


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: Did you weigh the frame/shock before putting it together?


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Shweeeet!


----------



## RJJ (Jul 19, 2006)

Cable0guy said:


> :thumbsup: Did you weigh the frame/shock before putting it together?


Cable0guy,
I weighed a medium frame, (which comes with rear shock, chainstay protector, Thompson seatpost, headset cups, etc), and it weighed exactly 12 pounds on the shops scale.

Actually I was a little disappointed at the weight, but it really is a lovely frameset to behold in the flesh. I was never a fan of the previous Demo's look (there's no doubt that it performed well though), however this new frame is now in a class of its own in my opinion. It is just great.

Also I was a bit surprised to see the rear disk mount lugs on the chainstay were very rough and needed de-burring. Both me and the shop guy were surprised at that for such a top line frame. However we both put it down to it being an early model off the line. Well that's what we hope anyway. Generally Spesh frames seem very well built and finished.


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

I think complete 2011s are going to be coming in around the same weight as the 09-10s. 

Although Spec. shaved 3/4 lbs off the frame, the addition of the longer shock & 150mm hub probably brought it back up. Thats my guess....


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

The fork and the bike don't really match but other than that it looks great.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

wow that is low slung goodness!


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Killer ride man! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

sick freaking rig man !....


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Great looking build. Seriously dig the colors.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Sickness

I'm confused on the weight tho, seems heavy. With the parts you have on it I would think it would be lighter. My 2011 Demo 8 One came out of the box at 38 lbs.
Git rid of those heavy A$$ dual ply tires for some SX casing at most and you'll drop a pound right there.

Beautiful whip tho....sucks to hear you gotta wait 3 months to rid her tho.


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

Does the lower fork crown touch the head tube/downtube ?
I'm building the same bike with the same forks and the 'special' bumpers
dont stop this from happening.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

as far as the weight goes i was a bit dissapointed myself. But i did add a fox 40 which adds a solid pound from the box weight, even with the ti spring. the whole bike has been clearbra'ed which adds a lil bit also. Its is a large size frame so thats gonna add a bit of weight. The stock pedals are kinda heavy ish, and the wheels/tubes/tires are stupid heavy. Im hopeing tubeless and pedals will lighten her up a lil bit. My 2010 large came in at 41-42 if i remember right and it was built to take a beating (i tend to destroy stuff). Im just hoping to be sub 40lbs, but i really dont care either way. Im not really a weight weenie when it comes to dh...i want the crap to hold up to my abuse...hence the 40 not the boxxer.

As far as the fork crown touching the downtube...yes... its crap. We tried the "special-ed" bumpers and the spacer under the headset tricks and i just dont trust them. I can make metal touch metal with just a little living room action, the useful part of the rubber bumper is like 5mm thick...worthless. In a crash situation its going to end in a busted frame. I crash wayyyyy too much to risk destroying the frame. The plan is to epoxy the bumpers in the attached pic to the contact point of the frame. Its not beautiful but i think it'll do the trick. Its been done on another guys bike @ the shop and seems like a deal maker. btw, we're leaving the special-ed bumper on too. It'll hinder the turning radius slightly, but it beats a busted frame!!!










As far as the fork not matching the frame..........come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was either the black 40 or this ugly white and red thing 









I am in the process of making carbon fiber lower protectors for my 40 (i destroyed a set of lowers last season in 3 days....still bitter about that one). i've got some acrylic paint matched to the frame color and i think im gonna add a lil accent color so the whole deal looks custom. Pics to come as soon as i get some progress made.

thanks for all the bike porn love


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Epic rig, and judging by your signature, you have a damn fine stable :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

jurichar said:


> I forgot to mention in my build that my shop found an old titanium green spring in the back so i got upgraded to fat boy TI internals...gotta love the local LBS!!!


Old Fox springs are not always the best. I had to replace my medium blue spring last year after all the paint rubbed off and my 40 rattled like a paint can. The Fox race rep was happy to swap me out, but I don't know if they would be so generous with Ti


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

jasonvelocity said:


> Old Fox springs are not always the best. I had to replace my medium blue spring last year after all the paint rubbed off and my 40 rattled like a paint can. The Fox race rep was happy to swap me out, but I don't know if they would be so generous with Ti


i should restate. it wasnt like and old used spring. it was new and it the bag, just not "new" out of the 2011 box. kinda sucks how the 40's rattle so much, sometimes that rubber guard thing on the spring falls and causes paint can noises too . allegedly they tried to make it better this year???


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

I noticed you stacked a few spacers under the top crown. Is the new lower front end geo too low for your liking?


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

The Green frame is drop dead hot, and I need to get some new undies! 

Looks like a great build. The more I see the DH bikes and going to DH trails, the more I think about getting one... So hard to choose between a motorcycle and another MTB.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

SlickShoe671 said:


> I noticed you stacked a few spacers under the top crown. Is the new lower front end geo too low for your liking?


honestly thats just the way the shop built it up. im going to have to spend a little time fine tuning once i can ride again. I'll prolly pull most of them out as the bike seems to feel really tall right now with the living room test. I think the thought was to avoid cutting the tubing until we were 100% sure ab the height!


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks great, I wonder how it would look with green rims


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

The rep said he was advocating for a sealed spring, but in the same conversation, he advised against using more than one of those sleeves as it can cause binding. I would be curious to see what they do about the rattle.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll see you from the lift @ Sol Vista this spring.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

Has anybody seen the new decline magazine? If you see the mojo wheels ad near the back the bike prolly looks familiar. Now if i can only somehow get a photo of me on the bike somewhere in the mag that would be rad


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

jurichar said:


> Has anybody seen the new decline magazine? If you see the mojo wheels ad near the back the bike prolly looks familiar. Now if i can only somehow get a photo of me on the bike somewhere in the mag that would be rad


Justin, your mug is too ugly to be in the mag. Just kidding. I will look for it when I get my mag. :thumbsup:


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

Cable0guy said:


> Justin, your mug is too ugly to be in the mag. Just kidding. I will look for it when I get my mag. :thumbsup:


hahaha soo true. That's why im goin for mirrored goggles and a fullface!!!!!


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

How do you like that 3M stuff? Is it pretty unnoticeable on the bike? Do the edges stick out?


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

Dam she is a sexy b*tch! :yikes:


----------

